# Pepper 20 Zoll mit Schwalbe Little Joe 20 x 2.00



## wayne777 (29. Mai 2017)

Hallo Zusammen, 

nachdem ich mir nicht sicher war ob ich für das Pepper 20 Zoll die Little Joe 2.0 oder doch lieber 1.4er breite kaufen sollte, habe ich nach Bildern gesucht. Von 1.4er habe ich nichts gefunden auch keine "vorher/nachher" Bilder. 
Hier also ein Bild org. Kenda Reifen aus dem Lieferumfang und dem 2.0er Schwalbe,
sowie ein "nachher" Bild. 

Meine Töchterchen und ich finden die Reifen super. 
Gewichte habe ich noch keine genommen. Aber das mehr an Sicherheit, wenn der neue Reifen schwerer sein sollte, ist es uns wert. 

Evtl. hilft es jemanden für den Fall das er sich die selbe Frage stellt. 

Vg.


----------



## KIV (31. Mai 2017)

Sieht auf jeden Fall deutlich mehr nach 'MTB' aus. Gefällt mir besser und ist als Dämpfung auch sicher effektiver, als Federgabeln für diese Größe - und natürlich viel leichter.
Das Profil an den Seiten ist aber mE sehr übertrieben. Vllt ist das hier mal ne Idee für nen langweiligen Fernseh-Abend: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/schwalbe-tread-cutter-profilschneider-571449/wg_id-11484 

Btw: Kommt der Spacerturm noch weg..?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (31. Mai 2017)

Das Gewicht finde ich vergleichsweise i.O.
Für den Herbst werde ich mich aber schonmal nach anderen Reifen umschauen...


----------



## KIV (31. Mai 2017)

Ja, aber für einen 26" Reifen...


----------



## Surtre (31. Mai 2017)

Ja, das stimmt. Nach "oben" vergleiche ich schon gar nicht mehr (es sein denn es lässt sich ein großes Teil umbauen), das macht nur ärgerlich. 
Mit der Breite und ein wenig mehr Profil ist mir nichts leichteres, als der Reifen oben über den Weg gelaufen.


----------



## trolliver (31. Mai 2017)

Vielleicht Schwalbe Rocket Ron? ~ 400g für ein 24er in der Faltversion, habe ich gerade verbaut. Oder gibt's die gar nicht in 20"?


----------



## joglo (31. Mai 2017)

nur der Hinweis, die in der Vergangenheit sehr beliebten, leichteren (ca. 330g bei 20) aber eingestellten bzw. nur noch für OEMs erhaltbaren Mow Joe Reifen gibt es öfters mal über Fernwegs Dresden (in 20 und 24 Zollt) https://www.fernwegs.de/shop-online...fen-und-schlaeuche/Schwalbe_schwalbe-mow-joe-
Sind nur 1.85 breit, im Vgl. zu Little Joe 20x2.0 oder Rocket Ron 24x2.1. Bei filigranen Rahmen wie beim Hotpepper sieht aber auch ein 1.85er nach ordentlichen MTB aus ;-)


----------



## Sani83 (31. Mai 2017)

Hab meinem Kurzen im Hotpepper den schmalen Little Joe verbaut. Mit 280g ein top Gewicht und super Grip.


----------



## wayne777 (4. Juni 2017)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten. 

@KIV: […]Btw: Kommt der Spacerturm noch weg..?![…]
Vorerst nicht. Optisch kein Thema, evtl. aus Gründen der Sicherheit.

@Sani83: Hast du auch ein Bild mit Frontansicht, damit wäre die Breite etwas "vergleichbarer".

Ansonsten waren wir in einem kleine MB-Parcour (Wald-Hügel etc.) und die Reifen haben ihren Job gut gemacht. Ich denke nicht, das ich auf 1.4 wechseln werde. Sobald Sie besser wird, werde ich den Luftdruck nach unten korrigieren. . Was hinzukommt, in unserer Gegend haben sein ein Neubaugebiet fertiggestellt inkl. Grünflächen und, warum auch immer, die Wege mit fiesen feinen Schotter ausgestattet. Das hat es so einige Toure-Bike-Fahrer und Rennradfahrer `gelegt. ☹


----------



## Sani83 (4. Juni 2017)

Hoffe das hilft weiter.


----------



## wayne777 (4. Juni 2017)

wenn ich heute dazu komme, werde ich die im Lieferumfang enthaltenen Kendareifen wiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sani83 (4. Juni 2017)

Bei mir hatten die 497 bzw. 505g


----------



## wayne777 (4. Juni 2017)

die dünnen Dinger? Da bin ich mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Stapfn (27. Juni 2017)

joglo schrieb:


> nur der Hinweis, die in der Vergangenheit sehr beliebten, leichteren (ca. 330g bei 20) aber eingestellten bzw. nur noch für OEMs erhaltbaren Mow Joe Reifen gibt es öfters mal über Fernwegs Dresden (in 20 und 24 Zollt) https://www.fernwegs.de/shop-online...fen-und-schlaeuche/Schwalbe_schwalbe-mow-joe-
> Sind nur 1.85 breit, im Vgl. zu Little Joe 20x2.0 oder Rocket Ron 24x2.1. Bei filigranen Rahmen wie beim Hotpepper sieht aber auch ein 1.85er nach ordentlichen MTB aus ;-)



Super Tip! Danke!

Sonntag bestellt, heute schon auf den Felgen


----------

